# Protector-retardador de encendido parlantes, altavoces, bocinas, etc.



## lucalorito

Les presento un protector-retardador de encendido parlantes-altavoces-bocinas,etc...es de la prestigiosa Elektor..adjunto foto y video para que veáis que funciona perfectamente.
Lo original de este diseño es que incorpora un display led de 7 segmentos que realiza un conteo descendente hasta la conexión..empieza en 5 y termina en 0 que es cuando activa los altavoces.
Los circuitos de protección son independientes para los canales derecho e izquierdo.

Saludos.


----------



## lucalorito

Ahora el vídeo...Perdón por la calidad...lo hice con el celular..


----------



## marvel

Que el video no sea de excelente calidad no es algo de lo que hay que disculparse! Ademas, si fuese de mayor calidad, ocuparía mas espacio y sería menos práctico.. Ademas se ve perfecto el conteo... Mi unico comentario es que, me parece que los segundos son un poco "cortos" jeje 

Mira me interesa mucho la parte del retardo, porque es mucho mas simple que otros que vi por el foro.. Pero no entiendo bien como funciona...

Vos podrías explicarme un poquito, digamos en etapas como funciona? O sea, algo así como "inicialmente tal transistor esta en corte, pero luego pasa a conducción, permitiendo que el otro tr...", porque no puedo descifrar el funcionamiento! :S 

El circuito del retardador tambien sirve como protector ante niveles altos de contínua? Y una ultima preguntita, para un amplificador de 150-170wRMS, esta bien usar resistencias de 220ohm 1w para conectar los audífonos?


Muchas gracias por los aportes! Espero que puedas responderme 


EDIT: En realidad lo que yo necesito es un retardador y protector, para implementarlo en un amplificador en base a TDA7294 que tiene muting/stand by. Entonces mi idea es que el retardador y protector, en vez de desconectar los parlantes, active el circuito de muting/stand by, de esa manera sería mas simple... Obviamente que, si el integrado se quema y se vuelve loco hasta llegar al punto de que no funcione el muting/stand by, los parlantes no van a tener proteccion.. Pero no creo que eso pase..  En fin, por eso querría saber como funciona el retardador, para aplicarlo yo mismo a la funcionalidad que quiero darle...


----------



## lucalorito

1:- Puede que la velocidad sea alta,,pero puedes modificarla.
2-- Tienes esquemas más simples de retardo-protección en estos foros.
3.- Este circuito te protege los altavoces de continua y de excesos de alterna..upssss..
4.- Puedes usar resistencias de 1W ó 2W perfectamente para los audífonos.
5.- ¿Los TDA no llevan protección altavoces?...no me parece buena idea complicarte con lo del muting-stand-bye...yo los dejaría activados.
Saludos..y espero haberte ayudado.
P.D. De todas maneras si quieres te explico el funcionamiento..es que estoy vago..


----------



## marvel

Es verdad! Jajajaja!   No me habia dado cuenta, tiene proteccion... Que pavo que soy....

Igualmente, si en algun momento tenes ganas me gustaría que me expliques, sobre todo la parte de retardo y proteccion, mas que la parte digital...

Yo soy tecnico electronico y estoy estudiando ing electronica actualmente, estoy en 2do año (asique todavia no estoy dando nada relacionado con electronica :S )... Lo que pasa es que pasó ya mucho tiempo desde la escuela y no me acuerdo de casi nada de lo que es teoría... Por eso estoy tratando de retomar un poco, porque la electronica es mi pasión, me encanta, lo que pasa es que aprender de libros, de esos que tienen la teoría re completa, es muy complicado porque no entiendo nada...


Bueno, igualmente gracias por tomarte el trabajo de responder! Muy bueno tu proyecto!

P.D.: lo de los segundos "cortos" no fue una crítica, fue un comentario con gracia nomas, pero el circuito 
esta barbaro..

Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

Hola marvel...lo que pasa es que el circuito de retardo es "digital" cuando la salida carry-out del contador llega a 0 emite un nivel lógico que activa el relé por lo tanto sólo aprovecharías la parte de protección y no la de retardo.
Saludos.
P.D. El circuito lleva construido como 26 años y todavía no lo he usado,juaaaasssss!


----------



## marvel

Ahh con razon me parecia raro... Bueno, me voy a poner a "estudiar" un poco a ver como funciona jeje..

Saludos!


----------



## gregoriorg

se puede utilizar el puro protector?


----------



## electromecanico

lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> Subo todo...si no se ve bien a ver si consigo extraer el pdf de la revista.
> Saludos.


 
como lo ven para utilizarlo en este proyecto agradezco sus respuestas 
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Class-A-Amplifier/


----------



## pipa09

electromecanico dijo:


> como lo ven para utilizarlo en este proyecto agradezco sus respuestas
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Class-A-Amplifier/


 
Aca te dejo otro, un poco mas simple, aparte incorpora una proteccion por temperatura!!


----------



## electromecanico

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca te dejo otro, un poco mas simple, aparte incorpora una proteccion por temperatura!!


 

muy bueno el aporte ,  andara igual si en ves de 35 0 35 le pongo 25 0 25


----------



## pipa09

electromecanico dijo:


> , andara igual si en ves de 35 0 35 le pongo 25 0 25


 
Asi es mi amigo, funcionara igual, ya que el LM317 estara siempre estabilizando a casi los 12Vcc que necesita el circuito!
Saludos!!


----------



## electromecanico

pipa09 dijo:


> Asi es mi amigo, funcionara igual, ya que el LM317 estara siempre estabilizando a casi los 12Vcc que necesita el circuito!
> Saludos!!


me lo suponia, gracias por la aclaracion, de apoco me van a transformar...electromecanico--electronico..jaja


----------



## panama1974

Que les parece este protector  de parlantes de construya su videorockola 

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php  viene con su pcb y todo detallado, salu2.


----------



## martin787

esta muy bueno sobretodo por su sencillez¡¡¡¡¡ saludos

tendrias el circuito y la placa...


----------



## pipa09

Si estas preguntando por este,




panama1974 dijo:


> Que les parece este protector de parlantes de construya su videorockola
> 
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php viene con su pcb y todo detallado, salu2.


 

Aca esta http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/protector_salidas.pdf , sino los demas ya tienen toda la info!


----------



## sebastiangg

hola .tengo un amplificador de 200w y quiero colocarle este protector pero no entiendo muy bien la alimentacion de corriente, en la pagina de construya su video... dice"El circuito se alimenta con 12 Voltios DC y consume no más de 100 miliamperios. Las bobinas de los relevos deben ser de 12V. Es importante alimentar este circuito de la misma fuente del amplificador, utilizando un diodo zener con su respectiva resistencia de polarización, para así unificar tierra entre el amplificador y el protector de parlantes. Si usted usa una fuente independiente para alimentar este circuito, Éste NO protegerá los parlantes y sólo servirá como retardo de encendido.
Le recomendamos estudiar la forma de conexión y calculo de la resistencia de polarización de los diodos Zener, para esta operación."
alguien puede explicar como se conectan el apmplif y el protector con el zener
gracias

este es el amplificador que armé esta en construyasuvideorockola la corriente DC es de +46v y -46v


----------



## pipa09

sebastiangg dijo:


> . Es importante alimentar este circuito de la misma fuente del amplificador, utilizando un diodo zener con su respectiva resistencia de polarización, para así unificar tierra entre el amplificador y el protector de parlantes. Si usted usa una fuente independiente para alimentar este circuito,* Éste NO protegerá los parlantes y sólo servirá como retardo de encendido.*


 
Bueno, esto que dice aqui no es tan asi, ya que podes unir ambas GND de los dos circuitos y asi tener referencia en DC desde al ampli hacia el circuito de proteccion, podes usar tranquilamente otra fuente separada del amplificador.

La opcion con Zener tambien es valida, solo que deberas calcular el valor de R con respecto al +Vcc que estes usando, y el zener debera ser de 1/2 w, o mas aun.


----------



## sebastiangg

gracias por la respuesta. osea que lo puedo alimentar de la fuente simetrica que alimenta el preamplificador que es de 12 voltios y unificar tierra con el amplifiador


----------



## electromecanico

panama1974 dijo:


> Que les parece este protector de parlantes de construya su videorockola
> 
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php viene con su pcb y todo detallado, salu2.


 muy buen aporte...!!!!!!!!


----------



## panama1974

En el pdf sale al final un pequeño circuito con un transistor D882 y regula a los 12 voltios , tienen que conectarlo al capacitor electrolitico que esta despues de los diodos , los capacitores grandes , le buscas el + y el - , salu2.


----------



## pipa09

sebastiangg dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta. osea que lo puedo alimentar de la fuente simetrica que alimenta el preamplificador que es de 12 voltios y unificar tierra con el amplifiador


 

Aha, asi es, solo que deberas usar solo el voltaje positivo.



panama1974 dijo:


> le buscas el + *y el -* , salu2.


 
Es el positivo y GND


----------



## j0nA

Hola a todos... haciendo referencia al protector de parlantes de construyasuvideorockola, ¿se podría adaptar para proteger 4 salidas (es para un amplificador cuadrafónico con un tda8571j) evitando duplicar la placa?. Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

j0nA dijo:


> Hola a todos... haciendo referencia al protector de parlantes de construyasuvideorockola, ¿se podría adaptar para proteger 4 salidas (es para un amplificador cuadrafónico con un tda8571j) evitando duplicar la placa?. Saludos!




Deberias usar dos reles dobles y agregar dos R mas de 10kΩ en la entrada del circuito


----------



## martin787

buenas a todos........ tengo una duda con respecto al protector de parlantes de construyasuvideorokola.com, específicamente con los tr ya que dode vivo no los consigo...pregunto ..se podra remplazar los c945 por bc 548, 547?????? y el c9013 por bd 139 o tip29,31 .... cual sera conveniente????gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

y que les parece este protector  que aparte tambien enciende apaga el equipo con un pulsador ,es sencillo y  esta  probado 
retarda al comienzo y  al apagar ,proteje el parlante de cc a la salida,tiene sensor de temperatura que  protege contra recalentamientos ,ademas le da un toque digital a nuestro ampli al poder  encenderlo y   apagar con un solo  botón ,un toque y enciende  otro toque y se apaga 
.
lean todo el post que ay una correcion al final del post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/control-estado-amplificador-microcontrolador-30259/


----------



## jesus herney

buena yo arme el protector parlantes de construya su videorockola pero no megusto dos cosas 1 no proteje en caso de un corto circuto en los cables de salida 2 al apagar el amplificador se demora en desactivar el relé y se alcanza a escuchar pof.


----------



## pipa09

jesus herney dijo:


> buena yo arme el protector parlantes de construya su videorockola pero no megusto dos cosas 1 no proteje en caso de un corto circuto en los cables de salida 2 al apagar el amplificador se demora en desactivar el relé y se alcanza a escuchar pof.




 Tiene variacion en el tiempo de respuesta con el pre-set del circuito? Sino podrias probar con disminuir el valor del cap de 220uF.

Y solo protege a los parlantes del ampli. no proteje al ampli de problemas en los parlantes. eso ya es otro circuito.


----------



## jesus herney

claro pipe09 lo tenia conectado de los 12 voltios de el pre y tiene filtros de 2200 uf tardavan en descargarse jejej ya lo conecte de otro lado con un filtro de 220 uf y listo apenas apago el amplif tan se desactiva de inmediato.
gracias pipe09 te devo una


----------



## pipa09

jesus herney dijo:


> claro pipe09 lo tenia conectado de los 12 voltios de el pre y tiene filtros de 2200 uf tardavan en descargarse jejej ya lo conecte de otro lado con un filtro de 220 uf y listo apenas apago el amplif tan se desactiva de inmediato.
> gracias pipe09 te devo una




De nada, un gusto haber ayudado.


----------



## martin787

buenas a todos........ tengo una duda con respecto al protector de parlantes de construyasuvideorokola.com, específicamente con los tr ya que dode vivo no los consigo...pregunto ..se podra remplazar los c945 por bc 548, 547?????? y el c9013 por bd 139 o tip29,31 .... cual sera conveniente????gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

c945 por bc 548  / bc 547  si 


> c9013 por bd 139 o tip29,31 .... cual sera conveniente


no es critico ,cualquiera va


----------



## martin787

ok gracias por yu ayuda...


----------



## nickjuu

yo he armado el protector de construyasuvideorockola, pero no se como hacer que retarde la conexion de los reles, le modifique el preset pero apenas conecto la fuente se conectan los reles, por lo menos me gustaria que retarde 1 seg o 1.5 segundos para no sentir el puumm del amplificador


----------



## electromecanico

nickjuu dijo:


> yo he armado el protector de construyasuvideorockola, pero no se como hacer que retarde la conexion de los reles, le modifique el preset pero apenas conecto la fuente se conectan los reles, por lo menos me gustaria que retarde 1 seg o 1.5 segundos para no sentir el puumm del amplificador


 

algun error en circuito debes tener por que es propiamente para realizar ese retardo


----------



## jesus herney

nickjuu chequea las patitas de los transistores que esten bien ubicadas B;C;E, ami me paso lo mismo ahora lo tengo graduado 7 segundos aprox.
saludoss


----------



## martin787

es cierto a mi me pasó tambien que conecté mal el tr lo cambié por un bc 547 y funciona de maravillas......


----------



## nickjuu

Necesito ayuda para ver cual es el error me fije los data de cada transistor y sus patas y me fije en el circuito y estan bien puestos  si alguien pudiera ver el pcb y decirme cual sera la solución, desde ya muchas gracias.

aca dejo el pcb y el circuito


----------



## jesus herney

nickjuu. mira lo que deverias es tomar unas fotos de tu montaje por la parte de el cobre y por la parte de los componentes, haber quizá así te podemos dar una mano.El circuito es el mismo que yo uso para mis montajes y ese es muy sencillo de armar no se que anda mal en el tuyo.
saludos.


----------



## Maestropokemon

jesus herney dijo:


> nickjuu. mira lo que deverias es tomar unas fotos de tu montaje por la parte de el cobre y por la parte de los componentes, haber quizá así te podemos dar una mano.El circuito es el mismo que yo uso para mis montajes y ese es muy sencillo de armar no se que anda mal en el tuyo.
> saludos.



A mi me pasa lo mismo que a nickjuu. Tengo los mismos transistores según dice en construyasuvideorockola.

Si alguien me puede ayudar, se lo agradecería mucho. Tengo que decir, que es el mismo circuito que el de construyasuvideorockola, con los mismos componentes.


----------



## jesus herney

creo que el problema esta en el transistor C9013 el que esta al lado de el led. que transistor le pusiste? yo use el 9014 lo saque de una tarjeta vieja de un VCD total sirve cualquiera de uso general NPN que traiga la base en el medio.
espero a verte ayudado en algo, saludoss


----------



## Maestropokemon

jesus herney dijo:


> creo que el problema esta en el transistor C9013 el que esta al lado de el led. que transistor le pusiste? yo use el 9014 lo saque de una tarjeta vieja de un VCD total sirve cualquiera de uso general NPN que traiga la base en el medio.
> espero a verte ayudado en algo, saludoss



Mmmmmmmm, he utilizado el mismo transistor que decía la página web, el C9013.
No sé, intentaré buscar el transistor que dices y lo cambiaré.

Otra pregunta más, tengo un cable rojo que me une el positivo de la fuente con el díodo y la resistencia de 1k, entonces, el cable este es correcto?

Muchas gracias de verdad.


----------



## Edu-D

Maestropokemon dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo que a nickjuu. Tengo los mismos transistores según dice en construyasuvideorockola.
> 
> Si alguien me puede ayudar, se lo agradecería mucho. Tengo que decir, que es el mismo circuito que el de construyasuvideorockola, con los mismos componentes.



Yo hice el mismo circuito en un proyecto y funciona de maravillas use este impreso es el mismo...

El problema es que el pcb esta al rebes el que hicistes por eso no te funciona fijate bien en el impreso que hiciste subo el impreso para que compares con el que hicistes en la placa

Este esta bien para imprimir y poner en la placa y fundir

Ver el archivo adjunto 54249

Saludos


----------



## Maestropokemon

Edu-D dijo:


> Yo hice el mismo circuito en un proyecto y funciona de maravillas use este impreso es el mismo...
> 
> El problema es que el pcb esta al rebes el que hicistes por eso no te funciona fijate bien en el impreso que hiciste subo el impreso para que compares con el que hicistes en la placa
> 
> Este esta bien para imprimir y poner en la placa y fundir
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54249
> 
> Saludos



No sé porque, pero no me deja abrir el archivo colgado.

Me lo puedes reedireccionar? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Edu-D

El formato que esta en pdf y esta bien
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54249 este es....

Y fijate bien que el impreso que tienes esta mejor dicho en espejo osea al rebes...

Suerte y saludos...


----------



## jesus herney

si estuve mirando y obviamente tu impreso esta al rebes aun lo puedes utilizar así pro debes colocar los transistores al contrario


----------



## Maestropokemon

Edu-D dijo:


> El formato que esta en pdf y esta bien
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54249 este es....
> 
> Y fijate bien que el impreso que tienes esta mejor dicho en espejo osea al rebes...
> 
> Suerte y saludos...



Perdona que te siga molestando con el tema,

En primer lugar, sigue sin dejarme abrir el enlace. No entiendo que pasa.

En segundo lugar, ya tuve en cuenta que el circuito impreso estaría alrevés, por lo tanto, los componentes también los soldé alrevés.

En fin, volveré a repasar el circuito aver!

Muchas gracias.




jesus herney dijo:


> si estuve mirando y obviamente tu impreso esta al rebes aun lo puedes utilizar así pro debes colocar los transistores al contrario



Me he vuelto a mirar el circuito http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/protector_salidas.pdf con el que he hecho, y todos los componente los tengo bien puestos (teniendo en cuenta que el circuito está alrevés)....Creo que los transistores estan bien puestos, me lo puedes confirmar de nuevo?

Pffff...de verdad que soy un pesado, pero es importante. Gracias, gracias. 



jesus herney dijo:


> si estuve mirando y obviamente tu impreso esta al rebes aun lo puedes utilizar así pro debes colocar los transistores al contrario



SÍ, tienes razón, los transistores los tengo alrevés!

Siento haver cuestionado tu comentario, gracias.

Bueno, el circuito ya funciona! Muchas gracias a vuestra aportaciones. El fallo era que tenía los transistores al revés.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## electromecanico

llegue tarde ,,, ya lo solucionaste hoy a la mañana lo estaba mirando y me parecio que estaban al reves pero no dije nada era muy temprano y recien me levantaba


----------



## nickjuu

si esta al reves ese pcb, yo lo hice desde un principio bien, haciendo espejo. Pero me he decidido en hacer otro este no sirve, no proteje nada


----------



## electromecanico

nickjuu dijo:


> si esta al reves ese pcb, yo lo hice desde un principio bien, haciendo espejo. Pero me he decidido en hacer otro este no sirve, no proteje nada



como no proteje nada a que te referis, si tiene el retardo que solo lo que se pretende por la carga de los cap de la fuente


----------



## Edu-D

nickjuu dijo:


> si esta al reves ese pcb, yo lo hice desde un principio bien, haciendo espejo. Pero me he decidido en hacer otro este no sirve, no proteje nada



No se a que te refieres a que no proteje.... Si bien este circuito sirve para retardo y para protecion DC... Funciona bien yo lo he hasta probado con equipos profesionales y la protecion de DC funciona porque por accidente induje 12 voltios DC del retardador a la salida de un amplificador y me hizo una chispa y el rele desactivo sus salidas protegiendo el amplificador....

Puede que quieras otros tipos de protectores como para protectores de sobrecarga, etc a decir cosas que no funciona ni proteje...

Saludos


----------



## martin787

hola muchachos .. queria agregar sobre este protector que es muy bueno ...lo digo con todo el conocimiento de causa ya que varias veces me salvó las PAPAS.... PROTEJE MUY BIEN POR CORRIENTE CONTINUA...Por otra parte les comento que un dia hice un pcb al revés sin darme cuenta pero les coloqué los tr en forma invertida y no pasó nada  je je que tal ...saludos


----------



## Nicog17

Hola, no tendrá alguien como es la ubicación de componentes en la PCB del protector-retardador de Elektor, así se me hace un poco más fácil el montaje? pronto la comienzo a armar, ya tengo los componentes, estoy esperando comprar tonner para la impresora para hacer el PCB nada más. Subo fotos cuando lo tenga hecho, Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## raulin1966

lucalorito dijo:


> Les presento un protector-retardador de encendido parlantes-altavoces-bocinas,etc...es de la prestigiosa Elektor..adjunto foto y video para que veáis que funciona perfectamente.
> Lo original de este diseño es que incorpora un display led de 7 segmentos que realiza un conteo descendente hasta la conexión..empieza en 5 y termina en 0 que es cuando activa los altavoces.
> Los circuitos de protección son independientes para los canales derecho e izquierdo.
> 
> Saludos.


Una consulta:
al lado derecho del numeral aparecen  en el esquema encerradas en un circulo
los numeros1,2,14,12 y 13
al medio  aparece la sigla IC1 ( que es el integrado 1)
y abajo el numero 7 tambien encerrado en un circulo


donde se conectan esas patitas  ?
segun el esquema el IC1 seria el 4093 pero no aparecen esas patas

y si no las conecto? que ocurre?

podrias especificar para poder simular y armar este circuito por favor


----------



## raulin1966

AL PONER A FUNCIONAR EL CIRCUITO SIN CONECTAR LOS PINES QUE NO SE EXPLICAN
A LA DERECHA DEL NUMERAL EN EL ESQUEMA 1,2,14,12,13 IC1  y 7
EL NUMERAL QUEDA  TRABADO EN 8

  no anda el numeral pero el circuito en general si da una espera de segundos para conducir señal al sistema de encendido


----------



## Delphos

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca te dejo otro, un poco mas simple, aparte incorpora una proteccion por temperatura!!



Hola pipa, me parece muy interesante este protector de parlantes, tendras mas informacion de este circuito? ajustes, pagina de donde proviene?
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## cutumix

tengo dos parlantes distintos con las siguientes frecuencias


40Hz - 1,5Khz de 600 wts  

33Hz-2kHz de 700 wts 


cual es mejor en calidad de sonido?

a que se refiere Khz (alcanze, distancia, calidad)???


----------



## el-rey-julien

el segundo de 33hz-2khz y 700 wat


----------



## cutumix

si el parlante es de 350 wts y 40Hz - 40Khz que quiere decir?


----------



## el-rey-julien

quiere decir que  soporta 350wat de potencia y funciona (emite sonido) a partir de los 40hz y asta 40khz ,es un parlante para sonidos agudos ¡¡¡¡¡,estas seguro que decia 40khz???eso ya es ultrasonido,el humano no lo escucha¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## cutumix

el-rey-julien dijo:


> quiere decir que  soporta 350wat de potencia y funciona (emite sonido) a partir de los 40hz y asta 40khz ,es un parlante para sonidos agudos ¡¡¡¡¡,estas seguro que decia 40khz???eso ya es ultrasonido,el humano no lo escucha¡¡¡¡¡¡




noo mentiras dice 4KHZ


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya me parecía que había algo raro ay,bueno de todos modos se entiende la explicación


----------



## Nicog17

Buenas noches, subo una foto de como quedó el retardo/protector; por el momento probé el conteo y cuando llega a cero ativa el relé.. mañana a ver como está el tema de protección de cc  Supongo que anda todo, pero veremos 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/s6301895.jpg/
Gracias a Lucalorito por publicar el esquema


----------



## Nicog17

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> que prolijo ¡¡¡ felicitaciones¡¡¡



Gracias Julien! las resistencias de 56k son reutilizadas, ya que no tenían en el local que compro los componentes habitualmente, por eso la diferencia de tamaño 



Dejo, por si alguien quiere, el archivo de PCBWizard


----------



## Mat-Corr

pipa09 dijo:


> Bueno, esto que dice aqui no es tan asi, ya que podes unir ambas GND de los dos circuitos y asi tener referencia en DC desde al ampli hacia el circuito de proteccion, podes usar tranquilamente otra fuente separada del amplificador.
> 
> La opcion con Zener tambien es valida, solo que deberas calcular el valor de R con respecto al +Vcc que estes usando, y el zener debera ser de 1/2 w, o mas aun.



sigo sin entender, por favor un poquito mas claro.


----------



## idem258

uhm.. cual es el mejor... el de elektor o el de construya su videorockola?
este ultimo, no lo puedo descargar ni puedo entrar a su pagina..


----------



## Edu-D

Para mi el de construya su videorockola porque lo he utilizados en muchos amplificadores y funciona a la perferccion.....
Saludos


----------



## idem258

Edu-D dijo:


> Para mi el de construya su videorockola porque lo he utilizados en muchos amplificadores y funciona a la perferccion.....
> Saludos



muchas gracias, el otro esquema como que no entiendo muy bien, pero el de CSVR es mas facil... y pienso hacerlo cuadrafonico


----------



## chris87

hola a todos, soy reciente en esto y la verdad q cada dia me interesa mucho mas todo este mundo de la electronica, en cierta parte tengo un problema con el protector de construyasuvideorckola y es con respecto al reostato, no tengo donde conseguirlo o si existe algun reemplazo del mismo nose la verdad es que me tiene locooo.En el caso q me puedan ayudar se los agradesco


----------



## DannyR

Existen mas reemplazos del C9013 aparte de bd 139 o tip29,31?


----------



## chepao

lucalorito dijo:


> Les presento un protector-retardador de encendido parlantes-altavoces-bocinas,etc...es de la prestigiosa Elektor.



me inclino por uno mas sencillo...!!!


----------



## marcprotechnics27

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca te dejo otro, un poco mas simple, aparte incorpora una proteccion por temperatura!!



Hola, quisiera saber unas cuantas cositas de este circuito que _*pipa09*_ publicó hace unos años...

1- Principalmente saber si lo puedo emplear en amplificadores de 300W o más.
2- El voltage que entra al rectificador cuyo valor pone 35-0-35 puede ser de 12-0-12? 
3- Si opto por excluir el integrado LM393 con sus respectivos componentes que forman el "sensor de temperatura por termistor", lo único que hago es que el ventilador se encienda a razón del TH1? ¿es así?  A parte, ¿el TH2 se encarga solo de desactivar el relé cuando hay sobre-temperatura no?
4- Este protector no tiene retardo de conexión, protección de AC ni de cortocircuito ¿verdad?
5- Me estoy armando un amplificador y me interesa que cuando se desconecte el relé por presencia de DC se encienda un LED y cuando se desconecte por temperatura, otro LED. ¿es posible añadirlos al circuito sin modificarlo mucho? Y por último referente a esto: ¿hay alguna manera de hacer que el LED que ya lleva incorporado el circuito se encienda sólo mientras esté "protegiendo" en vez de cuando el relé está activado?

Disculpad mi ignorancia pero llevo tiempo buscando un protector que cumpla con la mayoría de funciones de los comerciales y este me ha llamado la atención por su simplicidad...


Desde ahora, muchisimas gracias a los que me puedan ayudar!!

Saludos,
marcprotechnics27


----------



## Yetrox

@marcprotechnics27 A ver veamos

1. Va bien para 300W para mas de 400W hay que poner un relé que aguante mas Amperios.

2. El voltaje principal es con Tap central, así que solo toma los 35V AC y GND para hacer una fuente simple de +12V, no se usa una fuente simétrica para alimentar el IC y el protector, así que si tienes una fuente simétrica de 12V 0 12V AC tomas los 12V y GND, los rectificas y si quieres un voltaje fijo y exacto conectas un regulador 7812 y ya esta la fuente.

3. Así es con solo el TH1 se enciende cuando llegue a 60º y con el TH2 abra el relé cuando llegue a los 80º para proteger el amplificador.

4. Solo protege el titulo lo confirma.

5. Puedes agregar los circuitos que quieras, con un circuito cuando haya presencia de voltaje DC abrirá el relé y también lo haga cuando supere cierto valor de temperatura ese si lo haces con el TH2, si agregas el retardador el led indicador se mantiene prendido si hay un corto o voltaje DC se apaga míralo por aquí:


----------



## marcprotechnics27

Yetrox dijo:


> Puedes agregar los circuitos que quieras,



¿Se podrían conectar p.ej. un circuito de protección de AC y otro para los cortocircuitos juntamente con este en la base del Q7 para que actúe segun los diferentes sensores?

Gracias por las aclaraciones de antes.....




Yetrox dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk5z1PBJmGY



Por cierto este video ya lo ví y lo que me gustaría es que el LED actuase de forma inversa: cuando esté en espera o protección que prenda y cuando el sistema funcione bien, que se apague.


----------



## JonnathanAlex

Tengo los mismo problemas con el Protector! Me enciende enseguida que lo alimento con los 12V de una fuente simple regulada! y no se desactiva al meterle corriente DC! Ayuda!!! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71822607&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_comment


----------



## Edu-D

Un transistor debes de tener intercambiado los terminales para q se sature el transistor yo hice este circuito y me funciono de una


----------



## JonnathanAlex

Pero esta tal cual la mascara de componentes! y no esta mal impreso el circuito!  mañana cambiare los TS a ver que sucede les aviso!


----------



## Edu-D

a veces salen transistores intercambiados a mi me ha pasado al medirlos el colector se hace emisor y el colector se me hace emisor del transistor serciorate q esten bien los componentes con sus respectivas base colector emisor en sus respectivo sitio


----------



## fen2006

yo también lo arme y funciono sin problema.


----------



## JonnathanAlex

En efecto era uno de los transistores, tenia invertido la base como el colector! las intercambie y funciono perfecto, lo otro es que me dicen que puede ser falsificado ese transistor o de muy mala calidad que me recomiendan que lo cambie? o no hay mayor problema en dejarlo?


----------



## Edu-D

Yo los he usado y sin ningun problema hasta ahora pero son pocos los casos q los pines de los transitores esten intercambiados


----------



## fen2006

no he tenido el problema de los pines intercambiados porque cuando monto un transistor que no el que me dicen le chequeo los pines primeros... me imagino el cangrejo que saldría si un componente tiene la configuración diferente del datasheet


----------



## victor6298

saludos a todos a ver quien puede darme un poco de luz en esto; alguien tendrá el diagrama de este protector? necesito saber  como calcular la resistencia R2 dice en alguna parte que hay una tabla pero al buscar en la pagina de silicon ship me encuentro que no puedo ingresar a la info porque debo registrarme y la pagina actualmente no acepta nuevos registros. otra cosa y es que hay un punto de conexión que va al colector de Q3 que no dice que va o donde va gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

victor6298 dijo:


> necesito saber  como calcular la resistencia R2 dice en alguna parte que hay una tabla pero al buscar en la pagina de silicon ship me encuentro que no puedo ingresar a la info porque debo registrarme y la pagina actualmente no acepta nuevos registros.


R2 está en serie con la bobina del relay y su única función es "bajar" la tensión de alimentación para que el relay pueda funcionar sin quemarse. _*Acá dice como se calcula*_.



victor6298 dijo:


> otra cosa y es que hay un punto de conexión que va al colector de Q3 que no dice que va o donde va gracias


Para ver ese punto (y varios más que andan por sueltos ahí) hay que tener el esquemático, o al menos relevar esa esas zonas para ver de que se trata.


----------



## victor6298

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> R2 está en serie con la bobina del relay y su única función es "bajar" la tensión de alimentación para que el relay pueda funcionar sin quemarse. _*Acá dice como se calcula*_.
> 
> 
> 
> Para ver ese punto (y varios más que andan por sueltos ahí) hay que tener el esquemático, o al menos relevar esa esas zonas para ver de que se trata.



a eso me refería si alguien tiene acceso a la pagina de silicon ship  y tenga el diagrama; para ver a que corresponden los 5 puntos que están ociosos


----------

